
British Spies Replace Terrorists' Online Bomb Instructions With Cupcake Recipe - stretchwithme
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/03/british-spies-terrorist-bomb-cupcake-recipe_n_870882.html
======
stretchwithme
its all bake and no shake

